# A Question For the Deck Builders



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Our company does a lot of bathroom modifications. Walk-In tubs, grab bars, etc. We are getting requests to build ramps.

I employee 3 finish carpenters (that are paid accordingly) who could easily design & build these ramps as per ADA specs. 

My issue is my lack of knowledge on pricing, plus, my sales person is new to this industry & is doing a great job but still learning.

My Question: (and I realize that there are a lot of variables) What would be a good price per foot to use as simple guide for a new salesperson? When I do estimates, I look at jobs in terms of "time" - but, these will be estimates that I will not be there. Or, is there a better formula for her to use, untill we/she gets a few "under her belt" and we can fine tune the process? Thanks in advance for any help... 
__________________


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Home Services said:


> Our company does a lot of bathroom modifications. Walk-In tubs, grab bars, etc. We are getting requests to build ramps.
> 
> I employee 3 finish carpenters (that are paid accordingly) who could easily design & build these ramps as per ADA specs.
> 
> ...


This is just like all of the
other "how much" questions.
What does the "average ramp"
on the "average house" look like?
I've built some with 8" of rise,
and some that were folded 
4 times with 5 landings.
If it's a 24" rise and there's room
to shoot straight out 50', 
that's one thing.
If you have a 24" rise and 
the house is 8' from the 
public walk.....


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

That's why I specifically stated in my post (I realize there are a lot of variables).

I'll make the question easier: 25' length, 48" wide, 1/12 pitch, ADA compliant.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

$TREE-FIDDY sq ft :thumbup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

How bout no double posting!

Thanks in advance


----------



## B.K (Dec 15, 2008)

y^4+131=3(x^4) ...Giddy up

y= Beer
x= Pay Rate

If you get an answer you don't like, just try increasing the beer, after so many it will all start to make sense! Except when you wake up the next morning, in that case just switch the decimal place over a few notches

1 Million Dollars!! no more than that though.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Home Services said:


> That's why I specifically stated in my post (I realize there are a lot of variables).
> 
> I'll make the question easier: 25' length, 48" wide, 1/12 pitch, ADA compliant.


Temporary (no footings) $50 lf.


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Whats gonna be your next thread ? How much to Tucumcari ? You sound like someone that owns a company that does'nt know anything. Let the trim guys and saleswoman figure it out. Oh ! let CT figure it out ! ..........
Woo Hoo.............:no:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

That all depends


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

strathd,

You just keep swinging your hammer forever - I prefer to collect the checks


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Home Services said:


> strathd,
> 
> You just keep swinging your hammer forever - I prefer to collect the checks


 Obviously............... Goin for the handicapped too ????


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey guys,

My background is marketing, advertising and sales - specifically direct mail, yellow pages & radio. Most of my posts (if you would like to check) are in the "Marketing & Sales" forum. 

I have helped (hopefully) many contractors in here with their marketing efforts, WITHOUT being sarcastic or demeaning to them regarding their lack of knowledge about marketing.

Although I'm not a carpenter, I am a professional sales person that employees several quality carpenters that are also quality people.

We are not a union company, but each of my employees makes above union wages, drives new company provided vehicles with gas & insurance company paid, has full health insurance benefits (100% company paid), paid vacations and holidays (7), and a company cell phone.

I always buy them a nice gift on each of their birthdays & Christmas, not to mention a "full blown" Christmas party every year.

We can afford this because of my sales ability & my employees totally deserve it, they are all pros.

Here's my question (especially to you, strat):

I thought CT was supposed to be a place where people in this business would help each other out! You know, a good resource to exchange ideas & information. OBVIOUSLY, by reading some of the replys in this thread, I WAS WRONG.

You will notice that I am somewhat of a "newbie" with just over 100 posts. So, I would like to know from some of the "veterans" in here - WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF CT? 

Please enlighten me, in fact, enlighten everyone...


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Let me enlighten you... and make it real simple for you.

If the carpenters you employ know how to build ramps, ask them how long it will take to build a ramp... This part is simple enough I hope. 

Now that you know how long, you already know what theirs payroll be... 

Make a material list and get a quote, that shouldn't be hard to do.

Now add your overhead and profit...

Add everything together and you will get the magic number...

That wasn't so hard, was it? I hope not :thumbsup:

*WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF CT?* A place where Contractors get together and talk??? :whistling Or you need enlightenment on that issue also? 




Home Services said:


> So, I would like to know from some of the "veterans" in here - WHAT IS THE PURPOSE OF CT?
> 
> Please enlighten me, in fact, enlighten everyone...


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Home Services said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My background is marketing, advertising and sales - specifically direct mail, yellow pages & radio. Most of my posts (if you would like to check) are in the "Marketing & Sales" forum.
> 
> ...


To get other points of view?
You are coming in with a salesman's 
point of view.
That is very different from the view
of the guy doing the work, who has 
to be specific.
The number I gave you earlier was 
based on one specific job, I doubt it 
would transfer to any other 
that I've done.
Since you are new, do a search 
on "how much," and "lineal foot price,"
and "square foot price" threads.
(Google site searches work best 
for short words, i.e. "lf")
I am so dumb that I still have to
figure each job, price materials, 
and estimate time, so I wish I
had a magic formula for Lf/sf prices
to plug in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Greg,

I know your reply was sarcastic, but I will take the high road. 

I know the "formula". Problem is, my carpenters always think they can complete a project quicker than reality - I'm sure you've experienced this "phenomanon" LOL...

I guess thats what I am actually trying to get a guage on (just to use as an average, and yes, I know there are a LOT of variables)


----------



## Home Services (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Neolitic,

Your reply is helpful - I too have to sit & completely figure out most jobs.

If you ever need any help in the advertising/marketing arena, I'll do my best to help if I can - without any BS.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Home Services said:


> Thanks Neolitic,
> 
> Your reply is helpful - I too have to sit & completely figure out most jobs.
> 
> If you ever need any help in the advertising/marketing arena, I'll do my best to help if I can - without any BS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

Although I'm not a carpenter, I am a professional sales person that employees several quality carpenters that are also quality people.

Had you done a "how much" search you would have seen the type of replies you would receive. No one can answer that question. The majority of people here paid their dues to get where they are at today. And are very proud of it. You are a professional sales person that owns a construction company. Will that command respect ? Time will tell.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Home Services said:


> Greg,
> 
> I know your reply was sarcastic, but I will take the high road.
> 
> ...


The only sarcastic part I saw was the part on what is CT for, the rest he is simply helping you understand how easy it is to price this :whistling

For your "phenomanon" problem, add 30% to 50% to the timeframe
The first one may take longer than that, but after a little bit of time it will start getting quicker. Turn the question back on them - If I said you only have X amount of time to get this done, would you be grumbling about unrealistic timeframes...

You can always use that other magic formula Materials X2 or X3 or X4


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry, 1 more thing to add - check out Ramp-a-Thon & build 1 or 2 for charity with your guys, this will help you with your timeline & the processes involved. Some members have even posted full specs & layouts for you to use

FYI 1/12 is the max slope, 1/20 is the optimal slope for those with mobility issues


----------

